# 21DPO and negative tests-help please!!



## AimeeB (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post and have been TTC for around 7 months now. 
I do have varied cycle lengths, the longest being 32 days which is where I'm up to now. 
According to an OPK, I actually ovulated on CD10, so that would make me 21DPO and there is no sign of AF and have 3 negative tests 

Can anyone give me any help/advice?

Could I still be pregnant? 

Thanks for your help

Aimee x


----------

